# " "

## Sky

.    " "  ,   䳿   . ,      
        ² 1334

----------


## Mihey



----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,  90% 䳿.     . 
             )

----------


## Qualcuno

> 90% 䳿.     .

         ,    -   .    90%,       .

----------


## Tigrina

???

----------


## RAMM

.    .      .  "      ".
, ,       ,       .  
" 149.   : 
 ...
     3)   ,  ,  ,     
; 
...." 
 "156.    : 
    ...
     3)   : 
                 (  1306-2001-, 
306-2001-  ),               
,        
   ; "  
 ̲Ͳв   

                    18  1997 . N 176  

 
         {  ,      
           N 1919 (  1919-99-  )  18.10.99 
           N  141 (  141-2003- )  29.01.2003 
           N 1402 ( 1402-2003- )  04.09.2003 
           N  330 (  330-2004- )  17.03.2004 
           N 1758 ( 1758-2004- )  25.12.2004 
           N 1184 ( 1184-2007- )  26.09.2007 
           N  125 (  125-2008- )  27.02.2008 
           N  989 (  989-2008- )  12.11.2008 
           N  524 (  524-2009- )  21.05.2009 
           N  983 (  983-2009- )  09.09.2009 }

----------


## Qualcuno

> ???

  ,           

> 

        ,     :   - ,  - .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>       ,     :   - ,  - .

      .      ,    ,      .       .   , ..   ,     .  .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,      .

   **,    ,   !! ,   ,        !

----------


## RAMM

.)

----------


## laithemmer

> .)

       "    " :)
  ,  ,    **   䳺     ,    .                 ,      -   ....

----------


## RAMM

> "    " :)
> ...

  , ...-.     "    ...")

----------


## Sky

> Sky,  90% 䳿

      .  ,     ,      .           .   

> 

     () (.. )

----------


## crazyastronomer

*Sky* +1
    ! (  ...) 
               ,    10 (    䳿),     ,     .

----------

)))

----------


## crazyastronomer

> )))

  ≤ 60 /

----------


## Sky



----------


## Pentax

-.  , ,   -              -  .        .   

> *Sky*,  90% 䳿.     . 
>              )

     ,    "  ".    .   ,    (   )          .      .     . 
     -.         .     .

----------


## froguz

,                . ,     ?

----------


## Pentax

,   ,       ?

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*,     . ճ ,      ,       .

----------

